
On GitHub’s image proxy - jigneshhk
http://blog.bitdeli.com/post/77717727361/on-githubs-image-proxy
======
jffry
GitHub's main stated benefit for the proxying was to prevent things like this

    
    
      Proxying these images will help protect your privacy:
      your browser information won't be leaked to other
      third party services
    

Source: [https://github.com/blog/1766-proxying-user-
images](https://github.com/blog/1766-proxying-user-images) (linked from TFA)

~~~
nilved
If course, what it really means is: we want to monopolize your data.

~~~
eps
No, it actually doesn't mean that, because it's not "your" data to begin with.
It's theirs.

~~~
nilved
No, I think the websites I visit is my data.

------
mcormier
Don't build your business model on something where you are dependent on
something you can't control. If you decide to anyway then walk away when the
honeymoon is over.

~~~
jacobbijani
I thought the "Always Free" badge was interesting. What is the business?

------
beaker52
GitHub, that's a crappy move.

BitDeli, well played with the phrasing of your notice.

------
j_s
Interesting to see the list of repos that were using this service.

